

Danny Choo: I Don't Need to Rely on VC - michaelpinto
http://www.dannychoo.com/post/en/795/Mirai+Inc.html

======
michaelpinto
Backstory: As an anime fanboy I've always been impressed by the quality of
dannychoo.com -- so out of curiosity I wanted to know what CMS he was using
and I came across this amazing post he wrote a few years ago. This section
really hit me:

"The extra income is good because I dont need to rely on venture capital or
angel investment. One of the reasons why I am leaving a full time job is
because I want to be my own boss - taking VC or AI just means that I would
have a boss who sits elsewhere - worse still - s/he would own a certain
percentage of the company and be breathing down my neck making sure that I
make good use of their money and not buy figures ^^; I hear a lot from
entrepreneurs who have taken VC and they advise that if you dont need it, dont
take it. While many VC startups do well, many go sour because of the
involvement of the VC. One ends up trying to produce results at the VCs
request instead of being able to focus on what the company originally set out
to do."

